# Purchasing Pigeon Feed by Bulk



## Austringer (Mar 17, 2005)

My question to the group is, where can I order at a reasonable price, bulk pigeon feed? I really would like for someone to give me a good mixture of seed formula, and where I can order all the seed individually by bulk and them mix myself. I suspect I will save much money doing this way. 

All comments welcome, or advice.

Austringer


----------



## tugboat (Mar 29, 2005)

where are you located and how much feed do you go through ? myself and two other roller guys order 1200 lbs every 6 weeks. we use BROWNS it comes in many different types for other pigeons as well.


----------



## Austringer (Mar 17, 2005)

*Location*

I am located in Murphy, NC ZIP 28906 I am in the tri-state area of TN, GA & NC. I need good mixture for white Homers.

Thanks

Austringer


----------



## tugboat (Mar 29, 2005)

AUSTRINGER ,Murphy NC. is not far from Asheville NC. there is a guy called Bob Simpson, Thats a homer - roller guy. Bob is the Publishing Editor for the (NBRC) .Im sure he could help you on your feed?. [email protected] 
tug.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I buy bulk and mix my own, I do it mainly because I use different grains for a purpose , whether it be a mix for youngsters or conditioner for my flyers,
in warm weather I use a lean feed such as straight Wheat for mature fliers. 
Not sure how much I save cost wise though but nor does cost factor in. Most commercial mixes use cheap grains such as Milo for a base, trapper peas for protein, and popcorn for fat.
I prefere Wheat as a base, Austrian peas for protein and Safflour for fat and protein. My breeders get a good qaulity Lay pellet.

Scott
It was suggested that you contact Bob Simpson , I know Bob and he's a nice guy.


----------

